# Aiken, South Carolina Bottle Show - May 12, 2018



## Augusta GA (Feb 20, 2018)

*12 May 2018*[FONT=&amp] (Saturday) [/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Aiken, South Carolina*[/FONT][FONT=&amp] – [/FONT]*Horse Creek Antique Bottle and Pottery Club’s annual show and sale*[FONT=&amp] will be held Saturday, May 12, at the H. Odell Weeks Activities Center, Whiskey Road, Aiken, South Carolina. 

Setup will be held from 7 am to 9 am, and the show hours are 9 am to 3 pm. 

More information: Mrs. Geneva Greene at 803.593.2271.

[/FONT]*Please bring your unwanted Augusta, GA bottles.  I will give them a new home!*
[FONT=&amp]

[/FONT]


----------



## Augusta GA (May 3, 2018)

[h=1]Horse Creek Antique Bottle & Pottery Club 10th Annual Show & Sale[/h][FONT=&quot][h=2]May 12 @ 9:00 am - 3:00 pm[/h][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Free admission ( No early admission), free parking, free lunch, drinks, & snacks for dealers, small antiques & collectibles. For more information, Call Geneva 803-593-2271

[/FONT]


----------

